# How much sand needed...



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'm debating in turning my freshwater 110 gallon tank into a saltwater fish only tank. Most likely I'll be adding just fish and live rock. I was wondering how much sand I need for this type of setup. 1", 2" etc....


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For esthetics, no more than 1" is needed.

Are you going sumped or sumpless route? IMHO/E, the added expense in sumping will pay for itself in terms of equipment selection, especially larger capacity skimmers, and ease of changing media. The only drawback is the evaporation and keeping the return pump "wet". Lots of pros and cons to either method but we'll cross those roads as we get there .

HTH


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks again Wilson. I heading towards going sumpless. Thanks for the info regarding the sand. Keep in touch. What type of fish do you own Wilson?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I just have 1 yellow tang, 2 blue tangs and 1 ocellaris clown that survived last years' heat and AC failure while we were away. The yellow tang and ocelaris clown are 10 years old now come to think of it. Wow...how time flies.


----------

